
Show HN: Guild Wars 2 Armory Made with React and Node - madou
https://gw2armory.com
======
mattdeboard
Cool man. GW2 was a source of ideas for me for like 3 years. Every time I went
to implement something though I very quickly ran into API limitations. At the
time -- maybe it's changed -- they basically just expose the big .dat file
that makes up the majority of the client size. So however that data is stored
on disk is how it's exposed.

Anyhoo, this looks cool and is pretty snappy!

~~~
madou
Thanks man! The api's are better now but you're not wrong, they're limited by
what is on the client.

Luckily their github and gitter is quite active:
[https://github.com/arenanet/api-cdi](https://github.com/arenanet/api-cdi).
And they're open to requests.

------
madou
If anyone is interested I'll be live coding tonight around 7pm AEST.

[https://www.twitch.tv/itsmadou](https://www.twitch.tv/itsmadou)

------
madou
Wow has an armory, why not Guild Wars 2?

Website:

[https://gw2armory.com](https://gw2armory.com)

Repos:

[https://github.com/madou/armory-react](https://github.com/madou/armory-react)

[https://github.com/madou/armory-back](https://github.com/madou/armory-back)

~~~
notheguyouthink
Is ANet making this data publicly available? Is it per-account? I'm just
curious, as last i played there was no realistic way to implement this sort of
feature.

It was heavily desired though, so i'm sure the community will love it. Grats!

~~~
madou
Yeah the data is available - to a degree. It's opt in unfortunately so a user
has to sign up with their api keys to allow the armory access to their data.

Here's hoping some devs playing gw2 will be interested in contributing to the
armory !

